# Chromecast Sideload



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

Can you sideload with Chromecast? I'm looking to sideload to Webos.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

How to Sideload Apps on Google TV


Google TV devices (including the Chromecast with Google TV) have access to Android apps and games specifically made for TVs. If you want an app that doesn’t appear in the Play Store on the TV, you can “sideload” it. We’ll show you how to do it.




www.howtogeek.com




.

?


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

Just tried such instructions but they dont help. 
I think these instructions are for andriod tv which I dont have.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

I believe the one on the left here:






Buy Chromecast with Google TV - Google Store


Chromecast with Google TV turns any TV into a smart TV with one seamless experience for all your streaming apps. Use the remote or your phone to watch your favorite shows, movies, or videos.




store.google.com





is the one they are talking about in the above instructions.


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

I Just have a cable one without controller. 
It's not on the list.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Guess it won't work on older models then.


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

Im not sure if it's an older model but it's just a cable without controller.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Chromecast - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





?


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

I think what I have looks like this.



https://techbuyz.co.ke/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/chromecast-specs.jpg


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Looks like it might be a Chromecast 2?









Google Chromecast 2 Review - IGN


When Google released the Chromecast back in 2013, it was an immediate…




www.ign.com


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

The pic I posted said 3. I really dont know. I thought it would all be the same. I was looking for someone who know about it and would inform useful information.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

I would think there would be a much better chance of finding an answer on a Google Chromecast site:



google chromecast forums - Google Search


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

You would think that.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Interesting. I'm thinking what you might be thinking is what I am thinking?


----------

